# I need some education/career advice



## dober13 (May 4, 2007)

Hi, my name is Amanda. I am having a hard time deciding what type of education I would like to obtain. I was an art major at Alfred U, and left there 1st semester. I am now at a local community college. I have been looking into many culinary schools ( baking & pastry ) and different degree/diploma options. I'm a bit lost as to what the right option would be for myself/future. I have read many threads & I understand career sucess has a lot to do with experience & self motivation. But, my mom is telling to me at least get an associates degree so in the future if I no longer want to persue a culinary profession, I would have other options. I agree with her but I really do not want to return to the community college. Would it be more benificial for me to get my associates degree in culinary although its extremely costly, or should I go back to the community college save money , and just get a culinary diploma once I'm down with my associates? I want to be finacially stable in the future as well as be happy with my career, therefore I would like to choose the best educational path for myself. Any words of wisdom?


----------



## rsteve (May 3, 2007)

Hi Amanda,

From your post, I gather that you're just about 19 years old, and really unsure about a career path. Your SAT score must have been excellent as Alfred is a fine university. When my daughters considered entering the food business, I, frankly, discouraged them for a number of reasons; the primary one being that if you are truly dedicated, it's very hard to maintain a quality family life. Until I retired, it seemed to my family (me too) that I was always working or worrying/thinking about working. Even the greatest of chefs work the dinner hour; that time when families gather.

That said, if you love to cook and are creative and hard working and have the ability to take severe criticism, then begin to get a broad based food service education. That begins in a restaurant or high volume catering operation. Take the rest of this academic year and the summer out of school. Get a job/internship (if necessary) in a restaurant and work the establishment's busiest hours. If you love the work and can visualize seeing yourself in that career ten years from now, then it'll be time to start exploring culinary schools or universities with food service majors, such as Link to University of Wisconsin-Stout.


----------



## atltournant (Apr 24, 2007)

Greetings,Amanda.

Also realize that this business is not always finacially stable.A good part of your first few years will be an hourly wage as you work your way up and hone skills.


----------

